# cuddeback camera



## jsmis (Oct 13, 2005)

my camtrakker just died after 5 years.
any one have any pros and con on the
cuddeback cameras.
  thanks  johnny


----------



## captainhook (Oct 20, 2005)

Some of my buddies have them and they love em. I have two on the way. I already have 2 nontypical 35mm's but I am sick of film. It's going to be memory sticks from now on.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 20, 2005)

I have one....I love it!!...Check out my pics in the deer hunting section!!


----------



## jsmis (Oct 20, 2005)

thanks guys
it was down to cuddeback or lakota  but lakota never emailed me back
all i know camtrakker has a good product but there service lacks 
a lot
  thanks again johnny


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a Cuddeback C3000 and like it now but it is difficult to learn at first.  The instruction manual is very poorly written (in my opinion).

Had to call the company and send emails to figure how to set it up.  It does not work well in the very warm temps of Florida unless very close (10'-12') to the animal.

After I got thru all of those issues of learning how/where to set it up, it is doing a good job.  With a 256 media card in it, it has taken as many as 316 photos in a weeks time.  While taking about 800 photos, a set of four "D" batteries lasted 4 weeks.  The batteries may have lasted longer but when I saw them down to battery level 1, I put new ones in it.

After seeing first hand the advantages with a digital trail cam, it seems the film camera versions are destined for the grave.

Hope this helps.

Dave1


----------



## Dub (Oct 27, 2005)

I've seen tons of deer pics on this and other forums....the ones that had the Cuddeback stamp on the photo seem to be far superior than the others....centered image.....good color and clarity....the whole nine.  I'm sure they are pricey...but it may be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 27, 2005)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=36672

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=36241

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=34440

Here's a few pictures I've gotten with my Cuddeback.  They're kinda expensive but well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## carabrook (Oct 27, 2005)

Have two, love em. We have a hard drive full of pictures, lol and I enjoy every one of them. The quality is very good as long as you use a flash card, the camera storage on its own makes them grainy. Anyways you will enjoy them. Make sure you use the reccomended batteries or they tend to fail early. The right ones per the manual and they last months with tons of pictures and flashes The manual is a bit tough but once you figure the settings out they arent hard to use


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 10, 2005)

If you buy a Cuddeback, if possible, have an experienced user show you around the menu and show you how to set it up.  This will greatly speed up your learning curve.

HINT: if you go with the advanced mode using the Theft Stop feature where you set a password, choose a very simple password like 00001 or something similar.  I did not at first and it drove me crazy until I changed it.

Dave1


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree 100% with Dave....


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 10, 2005)

It took me almost a 12 pack to get through that instruction manual.. 

Very poorly written.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been looking at em wish that I could get a digital!


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 16, 2005)

If it is possible, I reccomend you get the digital version of whatever brand of trail camera you are considering.  Film cameras are much cheaper but the aggravation and cost of film and film processing will last forever.

If you add up the cost of the roll of film plus the cost of getting it processed and prints made, you can see how long it will take for the digital to pay for itself.  With a film camera you can only get 36 photos and many of them may be coons, turkeys, or something other than deer.  With a digital using a media card, you get pics of everything that walks in front of it. 

Beware that with some digital trail cams like the Cuddeback, you have to have another digital camera or computer handy so as you can view your pics.  The Cuddeback trail cam cannot display the pics.

With a digital it is best to buy and use a media card.  The memory on a media card is much better than the cam itself and produces much better quality photos and can hold lots of them.  I bought two 256m media cards for my Cuddeback 3.0 digital and it has taken over 300 day and night photos in one weeks time when set up over a feeder.  Having two media cards enables the user to go to the cam, pull out the media card that has been in there all week, pop in the empty media card, and leave the camera set up and running.  Once back at home or the camp and using my lap top computer and a media card reader, I can open and view every photo that was taken during the week and is stored on the card.  After viewing, you can save the photos you want to keep to the hard drive and delete all off the card.  The card is then empty/clean and ready to go back in the camera next week.

It is pretty cool to see what is walking around out there when you are not around.

Dave1


----------



## Dub (Nov 24, 2005)

I've got to invest in some before turkey season.


----------



## JerryC (Nov 24, 2005)

I have a Cuddeback 3.0 and a few Stealth Cam 35mm cameras. The biggest think I wish the Cudde had is an infrared flash. The second, which is a nice feature of Lakota's and some others, is a built in LCD screen so you don't need a computer or external viewer. I just swap between two memory cards and download them at my leisure. I agree it is amazing finding out what is lurking in the woods. I love my cameras. -JerryC


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds like a Cuddeback will be my next purchase. My question, how do night time pictures come out, does the Cuddeback have a decent flash?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Dec 13, 2005)

Where can you get the best price on one?

How much?


----------



## bowwinkles (Dec 13, 2005)

JSMIS, The Cudde 3.0 is a realy great cam. We are reviewing several contenders at the present and see that the market is produceing some realy good products. so far none have come up with the one second or less trigger time with a 3.0 MP picture. It is our pick for that price range. A full review can be seen at www.chasingame.com


----------

